

Get Press for your Start Up with Help A Reporter Out - rishi
http://flyingcart.com/blog/need-press-get-haro/

======
Shamiq
I like the idea behind HARO, it's just a pain for me to go through the
listings they send out 3 times a day.

~~~
rishi
Yeah I hear ya. If you use Gmail you can create a filter so it doesn't hit
your inbox and just check it weekly

~~~
tocomment
Is it too late at that point?

~~~
rishi
For some probably. For most it won't be to late. A lot of people on there are
writing books or articles that they plan on publishing way later.

Plus its always a good thing if a reporter knows about you in case they have
future stories.

------
raffi
Repost of my comment on rishi's blog:

I’ve been subscribed to HARO for awhile now. I got one of my projects featured
in a blog about writing and I made a contact that may result in some press
around February. It is the real deal.

Oh I’ve also referred several reporters to friends of mine. So its good for
karma too.

Rishi is right though, it takes time to go through all the queries each day.
Several times I’ve pondered writing software to help “smartly” filter this
(meager AI background on my part).

